
How We Made a Smooth Content Creation Experience on Android - arunsaigal1
https://medium.com/tech-quizlet/how-we-made-a-super-smooth-content-creation-experience-on-android-ac919a19b7db#.8qo38kvpw
======
on_and_off
It is surprising to say the least to see a new app, especially one focusing on
actions like swipe to dismiss choose to use ListView instead of RecyclerView.

